# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Aripiprazole

## purplefan

So i was given some new medication to cope with my hallucinations and reading a bit about it, it is also treated for mania. it is 5mg so it is not a big does also i was told that i have to come off Citaripram next week reducing gradually and going on Duloxetine 60mg to be taken immediately 1 time a day. Has any one taken Aripiprazole before and what was  the effects?

----------


## Ratherblue2

I have taken abilify before,the side effect I think is restless leg syndrome and also it keeps you awake,it will be a problem if you take it before you sleep.Watch everyone varies on side effect when on same medication.

----------


## magie06

I was on abilify purple. Restless legs were one of the side effects. Also you could become more sensitive to the sun. Good luck with it.

----------


## purplefan

Bit worried about the restless leg but not so much the awake .


> I have taken abilify before,the side effect I think is restless leg syndrome and also it keeps you awake,it will be a problem if you take it before you sleep.Watch everyone varies on side effect when on same medication.

----------


## purplefan

I have been told it can put on weight. I am a bit worried about that. Has anyone experienced that?

----------


## S deleted

It is one that can cause weight gain the same as mirtazapine cos it can increase your appetite.

----------


## Suzi

I think it's about time that you were offered some more help with your hallucinations..

----------


## Amaya

I just realised I probably put my comments about hallucination in the wrong thread, sorry Purple.

----------


## purplefan

Bit of an update on me taking Aripiprazole.
Sitll seeing my hallucination and not experienced any side effects although i am eating a bit more but i mainly eat fruit in the evenings now. I am wondering how long it takes before it starts to work?

----------


## Suzi

How long have you been on it?

----------


## purplefan

Two weeks, so not a lot of  time.

----------


## Suzi

Maybe give it this week and then call for a phone consultation or something to double check it with whoever prescribed it?

----------


## purplefan

Still no change except i am eating a lot more. I have noticed that when i am tired i jump up suddenly and see a flash of light.

----------


## Suzi

Is it worth calling whoever prescribed it and talk to them about it?

----------

